# "TJ08-e X²" project



## Smooky31 (Dec 13, 2012)

hello all,
and first of all I apologize now for my bad english !

I have to share my new little mod that I started over a month now.

on a two SILVERSTONE TJ08-e to make a single small cube where the project name "TJ08-e X ²".

some google scketchup to give you an idea of ​​what I had in mind:











and saw the color on this one, I'll let you guess what I wanted to equipment hardware Indoor:





for those who would not have guessed
- MSI Z77 Mpower
- Avexir memory
- Sli or crossfire MSI Lightning (but may make a reference card for WB Watercool headkiller)


and now my work from the beginning until now (not finished yet , so stay tuned )

case at Home:










first day modding:














second day:









the drawer  :





































the structure :


























The "RADIATOR" ............... Phobya Nova 1080  :




































here is for the moment ^ ^ then in some days .....


I will try to answer as best I can, if the translation of google lets me!


other photos are available on my facebook page >>>>>>>>>>>

www.facebook.com/smooky.casemod


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 14, 2012)

MoonPig Seal of Approval, granted.

This mod is looking crazy, that's the kinda log i like to read


----------



## Smooky31 (Dec 17, 2012)

new PSU at home, and order for sleeve come


----------



## Nordic (Dec 17, 2012)

Ooh. I like. I like a lot.


----------



## Smooky31 (Dec 27, 2012)

hello,

 I have not had much time this week to work on the case.

 In the meantime, order a crossfire hd7970 VDX3D, and the sleeve is arrived


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy new Year all !!!!!!!

work of the day :
(more picture on my facebook page  )


----------



## Nordic (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep it up.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats pretty much a Car radiator.


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 8, 2013)

a lot of work to come

















https://www.facebook.com/smooky.casemod


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 11, 2013)

24 pin almost finished, to see to change the color scheme
because there was something bothers me ..... :thinking:

black and yellow test only later to compare


----------



## HammerON (Jan 11, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 11, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 11, 2013)

8 other models are visible on facebook >> https://www.facebook.com/smooky.casemod

you can vote for the one you prefer!!


photos will be posted here later
time to upload all his....


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 11, 2013)

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## phoen (Jan 11, 2013)

Smooky31 said:


> 1
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530704_180727748718000_1154090729_n.jpg
> 
> 2
> ...



Tu pourrais mettre chaque câble jaune/noire/jaune/noire etc ou bien jaune/jaune/noire/noire/jaune/jaune ça serait pas mieux ? Ou la même chose mais en ajoutant le blanc ? Car là perso je trouve ça brouillon. Mais sinon le thème noire jaune j'adore, j'ai moi même la carte mère MPOWER et j'en suis fan dans tout les points.

Sorry for my post in french


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 11, 2013)

c'est ce que je préparais 2 noir 2 jaune 2 noir etc


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 16, 2013)

a package just arrived home


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2013)

nicee


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2013)

That is a great gpu block. I got my one on my 7970. Currently getting 36 max loads.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 17, 2013)

beautiful work, I follow very interested: Cool:


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 28, 2013)

still sick kids ....

when it is not one the other, suddenly its not advance .....

until I get a little idea of ​​provision inside the "drawer"


























the sides are completely closed and compartmentalized inside


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 28, 2013)

Super nice job, but it all seems like a ton of work and money to get a CaseLabs case.


----------



## Smooky31 (Jan 28, 2013)

yes a lot of time, but so am happy to do same!

issue money, it cost me a lot more expensive to order from Caselabs (French Customs tax as the very expensive imported product)


----------



## Smooky31 (Feb 7, 2013)

a moment that I had not touched the mounting box.
between sick kids in turn, and go back to the vet for the dog .......


so I'll be able to continue


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2013)

Smooky31 said:


> a moment that I had not touched the mounting box.
> between sick kids in turn, and go back to the vet for the dog .......
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good!
I like that you painted the Avexir RAM to match the board.


----------



## Smooky31 (Feb 7, 2013)

is original Avexir Ram!! I have not painted 

>>>> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=20450imgID=0


by cons, many other things are painted (gpu waterblock, fan, PSU)


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 7, 2013)

Smooky31 said:


> is original Avexir Ram!! I have not painted
> 
> >>>> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=20450imgID=0
> 
> ...



Ah, MPower Edition, had not seen those!


----------



## phoen (Feb 7, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> Ah, MPower Edition, had not seen those!


----------



## Smooky31 (Feb 7, 2013)

white led Phoen ?


----------



## phoen (Feb 7, 2013)

Smooky31 said:


> white led Phoen ?



Non, non, elles sont bien bleu ^^


----------



## Smooky31 (Feb 12, 2013)

first stage painting made ​​by a member of a French forum
named Gizmodepoche


----------



## Smooky31 (Feb 16, 2013)

the full waterblock painted


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 1, 2013)

little time for me to work .....
but are mounted waterblocks















for the last picture I are preparing for round aluminum


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome , subbed


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 1, 2013)

and the small job of today :

"petit boulot du jour"


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 4, 2013)

go shop and restart .....


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 11, 2013)

between yesterday and this morning ............
and I continued this afternoon ..... other picture later


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 11, 2013)

the next :


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 24, 2013)

2 -3 hours after noon this alone, I took the opportunity to get back to it, because the week was rather eventful


 attack on front:


----------



## Smooky31 (Mar 25, 2013)

the next :


----------



## Smooky31 (Apr 7, 2013)

work in progres


----------



## phoen (Apr 7, 2013)

De mieux en mieux, bravo !


----------



## Smooky31 (Apr 14, 2013)

merci (thank)

reprise du week end !!! (work of this week end) 











































































outch ....


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice these are the projects i like to follow, POWER TOOLS!!!!!!!


----------



## Smooky31 (May 4, 2013)

work of the day :


----------



## Sinzia (May 4, 2013)

Looking good! I really like what you're doing.


----------



## Smooky31 (May 8, 2013)

today the next :


----------

